# Neurosurgery coding help



## mls5502 (Jan 18, 2011)

I need help finding the correct CPT codes for this procedure, any help is greatly appreciated.  Left frontal craniotomy with anterior interhemispheric transcallosal approach to the left lateral ventricular tumor for resection.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 19, 2011)

*Need to post the op*

You will need to post the op report to get an accurate response.

But to get you started  ... look at CPT code range 61510-61521

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

